# bacteria ball



## Captain (May 30, 2012)

whats the purpose of the bacteria ball


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Never heard of em. Bio Ball perhaps?


----------



## Captain (May 30, 2012)

yea i think its bio balls


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Like the bio balls that are usually in canister filters? They are there instead of say the ceramic rings that the aquaclears and such come with but do the same thing, they are there to give the good bacteria a place to grow and do the biological filtration in the tank in an aerobic enviorment with quite a bit of square footage compared to the actuall size they take up


----------

